# Thoughts on Vitamin C



## Klawbag (Feb 23, 2010)

It came up on another thread and sparked my interest. Didn't want to barge in there...

In reference to "The Natural Goat", Pat Coleby, the author, relies heavily on Vit. C, which goats manufacture on their own. Her reason is the antioxidant properties that aid in fighting infections and boost the immune system. In times of stress, she claims the amount a goat is able to synthesize will drop and supplementation is helpful...

My question is on administration. Her preferred method is IM injections, sometimes IV even. I can't purchase injectable without a prescription or veterinary consent. How much Vit. C can you give orally safely? Does it affect the acidity of the rumen if you give too much? The book's author recommends injection of anywhere from 5-10 grams at a time. I can't imagine that relating the same to an oral dose. Or does it? I have 1 gram ascorbic acid tablets. That's like giving 5-10 tablets at each time!

I know there's different sources of Vit. C as well. Are some better than other for oral administration? 
What have YOU used vit. C on and found it helpful? How do YOU use it?


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

My goat that recovered from coliform mastitis was given four grams per day, chewable, orally. She loved it.


----------



## HeidiEllsworth (May 28, 2009)

Rose said:


> My goat that recovered from coliform mastitis was given four grams per day, chewable, orally. She loved it.


LOL! Is that the chewable vitamin C for humans?


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Mine even will eat the non chewable with magnesium. They will knock me over for the chewable!


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

I've used it on sick goats, always orally, ascorbic acid powder if I have it, crushed tablets if not. The ascorbic acid powder is cheapest from herb/vitamin mail order places. The best thing I ever saw was a young buck got bitten by a copperhead, his face was all swollen he couldn't lift his head, looked about to die... gave him some a.a. powder orally (come to think of it now, that could have asphyxiated him if he hadnt been able to swallow it ;/ ) but within an hour he looked a lot better and by the afternoon was doing great.


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

In humans, the symptom of too much vitamin C is diahrrea. I suspect goats might show some evidence of that, too if they got too much. Four to five grams is not going to be too much, tho, especially if there are strsses on the goat.


----------

